# Jumpy shrimp



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked up some ghost shrimp today, since Al's sale is still on.. when I got them home I floated the bag while I was putting other things away, planning to acclimate them when I was done.

But I kept hearing this funny noise.. not like any noise I'm familiar with in this apartment.. so I looked around and finally noticed one of the cats staring at the tank with the bag in it. The shrimp were leaping frantically, sticking to the plastic above their water line, then falling off to leap back up. Darnest thing I have ever seen. All pregnant females, as their eggs, if they don't hatch, serve as food for the fan shrimp, so I prefer having as many females as possible to keep up the egg supply.

I have no idea why they were so jumpy, but I'm glad I had not yet opened the bag.. or they'd have been on the floor.


----------

